# svn server auf lokalem filesystem unter windows einrichten



## ruutaiokwu (25. Feb 2011)

hallo zusammen,

habe mir bei wuala.com einen account registriert, und möchte nun das zur verfügung gestellte laufwerk w: für ein svn nutzen.

wenn ich unter eclipse mit dem svn-plugin ein neues repository erstellen will, muss ich dort eine url eingeben. in der firma wird dazu https verwendet, mit unterschiedlichen benutzerberechtigungen...

nebenbei gibt es doch nicht ein eigenes svn-protokoll? (svn://...)

wie sieht es aber aus, wenn man stattdessen einfach file://W:\mysvnrepo\ oder was auch immer eingibt? ist das überhaupt möglich? oder nur unter unix-artigen betreibssystemen?

oder muss sich dort bereits vorgängig eine bestimmte verzeihcnisstruktur befinden? 


grüsse, jan


----------



## gman (25. Feb 2011)

Wenn du ein Netzwerklaufwerk hast kannst du auch ein lokales Repository anlegen (also mit "file:///"). Den genaue
Aufbau der URL musste mal in der Doku von Subversion suchen. Aber ich glaube in dem Dialog von Eclipse werden
auch Beispiele angezeigt.
Was die Ordnerstruktur angeht: Meistens legt man einen Ordner für ein Projekt an und in diesem die Unterordner
"trunk", "tags" und "branches". Ist aber eher Konvention.


----------



## kama (25. Feb 2011)

Hallo,



jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> wie sieht es aber aus, wenn man stattdessen einfach file://W:\mysvnrepo\ oder was auch immer eingibt? ist das überhaupt möglich? oder nur unter unix-artigen betreibssystemen?


Das geht auch unter Windows...

```
file:///W:/mvnrepo/...
```
Das ist ein URL und somit immer "/" anstatt "\” verwenden...bei http...kämmst Du ja auch nicht auf die Idee \ zu verwenden oder ?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Feb 2011)

hallo zusammen,

offenbar scheint das eben doch nicht zu gehen, habe ich bereits am freitag, als ich den beitrag geschrieben habe, das so versucht....

wenn ich etwas im format file:///C:/svnrepo/ angebe, erhalte ich folgende meldung:








welche protokolle können nebst http(s) und den proprietären svn-protokoll (svn://) überhaupt verwendet werden? geht auch ssh?


grüsse, jan


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2011)

Prinzipiell geht das:
Apache Subversion FAQ

Habe selber aber auch Probleme unter Eclipse 3.6.1 mit Subversive wenn ich versuche eine file Url als Repo anzugeben, aber unter Ubuntu.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Feb 2011)

hallo maki,

hier -> Getting Subversion and Subclipse running on Windows XP wird geschrieben dass man das ganze im folgenden format angeben soll: *file:///svnrepo*, wobei dann bei windows immer von C: (quasi root...) ausgegangen wird... funktioniert aber auch nicht wirklich...

zur zeit verwende ich "subclipse", werde es mal mit "subversive" versuchen...

äusserst mühsam, wenn nicht mal solch triviales zeugs funktioniert...!!!

wenn ich mal zeit habe, werde ich halt den subclipse-code ein wenig bearbeiten... manchmal muss man solche sachen halt selbst in die hand nehmen...


grüsse, jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Feb 2011)

mit "subversive" geht es auch nicht... lächerlich, das ganze...


grüsse, jan


----------



## mvitz (28. Feb 2011)

Ich habs gerade mal getestet und bei mir funktioniert die Kombination Subversive/SVNKit ohne Probleme mit der URL file:///C:/svnrep

Eventuell ein Bug im JavaHL Connector.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Feb 2011)

hallo mvitz,

danke für dein feedback.

welche eclipse-version verwendest du? habe die neuste version (helios sr2) verwendet, und subversive per url hinzugefügt... 

konnektoren habe ich auch umgeschaltet (javahl & svnkit), aber nichts geht.


grüsse, jan


----------



## mvitz (28. Feb 2011)

Eclipse Helios SR 1
Subversive SVN Connectors	2.2.2.I20100512-1900
SVNKit 1.3.2 Implementation (Optional)	2.2.2.I20100512-1900

Wie hast du das Repository denn angelegt?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Feb 2011)

hallo mvitz,

das repo-verzeichnis habe ich simpel einfach per windows-explorer angelegt. muss sich darin eine bestimmte verzeichnisstruktur befinden? (trunk, branches etc...)


gruss, jan


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2011)

> das repo-verzeichnis habe ich simpel einfach per windows-explorer angelegt


Meinst du TortoiseSVN?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Feb 2011)

hallo maki,

nein, sondern Arbeitsplatz -> C: -> Rechte Maustaste/Kontextmenü "Neu" -> Ordner...


gruss, jan


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2011)

Nicht dein Ernst, oder? :autsch:

Du sollst schon ein SVN RRepo einrichten, nicht einen leeren Ordner erstellen....
Repository Creation and Configuration


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Feb 2011)

"Nicht dein Ernst, oder?"

-> doch, dummerweise bisher schon...! :-( nun habe ich mit "SilkSVN" (reines kommandozeilen-tool) über "svnadmin create C:\svnrepo" ein repository angelegt, und das funktioniert... habe zuerst gemeint, dass sich der client (in meinem fall das eclipse-plugin) darum kümmert.

merke aber dass ich mich gewaltig getäuscht habe, war irgendwie verwirrt, weil man unter branches, tags, etc. immer vom client aus verzeichnisse anlegen konnte. natürlich handelt es sich dabei NICHT um das gleiche...

DANKE EUCH ALLEN!


grüsse,
jan


----------

